# How do you mix large quantities of potting soil?



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm wanting to mix my own potting soil, simply because we're going to need a lot of it this year. I've done it before in rubber maid tubs but, my back is not going to cooperate with that plan this year. 

Are there easy ways to do this besides purchasing a concrete mixer - such as a barrel of sorts and rolling it across the yard? Lol. 

I need help brainstorming a solution for this. We already have the top soil and the sand, we just need to purchase the peat.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

SOme guy is going to try making butter. So I guess if you put it in a couple plastic bags and tied tight you could do it in a dryer. probably use the "fluff" cycle


----------



## chicky momma (Jul 25, 2006)

I mix mine on my potting bench. I use organic peat (not peat moss) just peat. Which looks like dirt. Then mix in vermiculite and maybe a little compost. Works great for me. The one problem is getting the bag of peat on the table as I also have back problems.
Good luck, your plan sounds workable. Lisa


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tools/msg01111934338.html?13=

This would work well and not cost a lot.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

For the rough mix (proportioning): big pile on the back patio and a snow shovel. 

Then a final mix with the mantis tiller.


Lynda


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I knew I could count on HT members to help with this one. :goodjob:

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. I mentioned the need for this to dh and now he'd like to get a small cement mixer. I tried talking him into one of these a couple of years ago when he was mixing by the bag, by the shovel. He didn't need one. But now that I have a use for one too, he's thinking we need one. 

In either case, it's still my opinion that a barrel or metal garbage can with a snug fitting lid would be lots cheaper.

I'll run these ideas past him and see where we go from there.

Thanks again.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

in a wheel barrow and mix it with a garden hoe or cement mixing hoe.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

for large amounts try a hard kids pool and a hoe or rake


----------



## joysmom (Mar 14, 2007)

I have used a tarp on the ground for large amounts (8 cu yards/time). My daughter and I get on one end and roll the tarp back and forth from end to end, changing directions and it seems to work well.


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

pickapeppa said:


> - such as a barrel of sorts and rolling it across the yard? Lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds good to me! Just roll out a ways and then back to where you want it.


----------

